# 2002 Altima cold start problem



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Any info on a cold start problem with the '02 Altima? Just took mine to the dealer and he said Nissan issued a cold start procedure (hold gas down third of the way when you crank engine) Dealer did indicate that computers were replaced on a series of VINs.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Read this


----------

